# Monitorvergleich: iiyama ProLite XB2483HSU oder B2483HS-B1



## Don-Camilo (6. November 2014)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

... ich habe mir im July, aufgrund der neuen PC Konfiguration meines Rechenes, eine Empfehlung für den Iiyama Monitor XB2483HSU bekommen. Der Monitor hat leider Pixelfehler, graustich und keine gleichmässige Schwarzausleuchtung des Panels.

Bevor ich diesen Monitor nun zurück schicke, möchte ich gern von Euch wissen, ob ich mir diesen Monitor wieder empfehlen könnt oder ein ähnliches Produkt von Iiyama (B2483HS-B1) mit IPS Panel bzw. oder einen ganz anderen Hersteller ...?!

1 x iiyama ProLite XB2483HSU, 24" (XB2483HSU-B1)
1 x iiyama ProLite B2483HS-B1 schwarz, 24"
1 x iiyama ProLite XB2485WSU, 24.1"

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps.

Liebe Grüße DC


----------



## JoM79 (6. November 2014)

Das kommt ganz darauf an, was du ausgeben möchtest und wofür du ihn benutzen willst.


----------



## Don-Camilo (6. November 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das kommt ganz darauf an, was du ausgeben möchtest und wofür du ihn benutzen willst.


 
... habe den Monitor im Moment für Video- und Fotobearbeitung und zum Spielen ... der Preis sollte, wie bei den drei Beispielen so ca. um die 200,- € sein!


----------



## JoM79 (6. November 2014)

Dann guck dir mal den Dell U2414H an, nen Test findest du bei tftcentral.


----------



## Don-Camilo (6. November 2014)

... danke Jom .... gibt es sonst noch Tipps und Anregungen zum Monitorkauf, der besonders zu empfehlen ist in der Preisklasse ...?


----------



## JoM79 (6. November 2014)

Also bis 200€ ist der schon das Optimum.


----------



## Don-Camilo (7. November 2014)

... gut, danke ... kann man bei den beiden Monitoren sagen, welcher der besser ist ... von den Werten würde ich sagen, klar der Iiyama ... ist das so ...?

1 x Dell UltraSharp U2414H, 23.8" (860-BBCW)
1 x iiyama ProLite XB2483HSU, 24" (XB2483HSU-B1)


----------



## JoM79 (7. November 2014)

Der Iiyama ist etwas schneller und hat den besseren Kontrast.
Der Dell hat das bessere Bild und den besseren Blickwinkel.


----------



## Don-Camilo (7. November 2014)

... so habe mir jetzt 3 Kandidaten/ Monitore nach langer Recherche rausgesucht  die bei mir in die engere Wahl gekommen sind - wobei, was meint Benq mit DisplayPort? ist damit HDMI gemeint ...?, denn ich wollte den neuen Monitor von meiner Grafikkarte SAPPHIRE DUAL-X R9 280 3GB GDDR5 OC mit HDMI 1.4 speisen ....

1 x iiyama ProLite XB2483HSU, 24" (XB2483HSU-B1)
1 x BenQ BL2410PT, 24" (9H.L9JLB.RBE/9H.L9JLB.QBE)
1 x BenQ GW2460HM, 24"


----------



## Don-Camilo (8. November 2014)

Don-Camilo schrieb:


> ... so habe mir jetzt 3 Kandidaten/ Monitore nach langer Recherche rausgesucht  die bei mir in die engere Wahl gekommen sind - wobei, was meint Benq mit DisplayPort? ist damit HDMI gemeint ...?, denn ich wollte den neuen Monitor von meiner Grafikkarte SAPPHIRE DUAL-X R9 280 3GB GDDR5 OC mit HDMI 1.4 speisen ....
> 
> 1 x iiyama ProLite XB2483HSU, 24" (XB2483HSU-B1)
> 1 x BenQ BL2410PT, 24" (9H.L9JLB.RBE/9H.L9JLB.QBE)
> 1 x BenQ GW2460HM, 24"


 
... da keine Tipps mehr kommen, kann man also getrost davon ausgehen, das es in dem Preisbereich von bist zu 200,- €(mit Lautsprecher und für Videobearbeitung und Spiele) keinen besseren Bildschirm gibt und ich den Iiyama also beruhigt wiederbestellen kann oder ...?!


----------



## JoM79 (9. November 2014)

Bis 200€ ist der Dell U2414H der Beste und Lautsprecher im Monitor sind Müll.


----------



## AnnTohn (9. November 2014)

Ich hatte sowohl den iiyama XB2483HSU als auch den Dell P2414H da (ist zwar nicht der U2414H, aber ich denke der schenkt sich vom Bild nicht viel). 
Die haben meiner Meinung nach beide eine völlig unterschiedliches Bild.

Kauf dir einfach beide und vergleiche. Der schlechtere kann ja zurück, es grüßt das Fernabsatzrecht.

Von den Farben, der Schärfe und Homogenität her hat mir der Dell um einiges besser gefallen.
Hab den iiyama nur behalten da die Schwarzdarstellung in Spielen beim Dell grausam war (bezogen auf nachts und dunkle Bereiche. Da is er einfach nur verwaschen und grau, während der iiyama ein hammer Bild hat).


----------



## Birnenmann (28. März 2015)

ne Frage zum genannten BenQ

Da steht doch, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dass es nicht für Filme geeignet ist. Siehe S.7 Skalierung. Test Monitor BenQ BL2410PT Teil 8

Wenn ich mir dann eine IPS 16:10 Variante von diesem Monitor anschaue,  dann wundert es mich etwas, das die +/-Symbolwertung für Film besser ist, aber  eigentlich im Text auch steht, dass es mit den Filmen nicht klappt.
Test Monitor BenQ BL2411PT Teil 9

Da steht er zeigt HD 1080 als korrekt(!) als Vollbild an und es gäbe  auch die Einstellung "Seitenverältnis", die funktioniere aber nicht. Was  ist bitte an nem 16:9, was auf 16:10 gestreckt wird (Vollbild vs  korrektes Seitenverhältnis) korrekt und nicht verzerrt???
Dann noch besser, PRAD sagt kein 4:3.
Der BenQ BL2411PT: IPS bomb that?ll finally destroy flickering Dell U2412M | ExtraHardware.com sagt 4:3 ist gut, nur 1080p geht gar nicht. Achja, bei PRAD kann er glaube ich auch nur interlaced.

Was ich nicht verstehe, wenn ich doch am Receiver einstelle, dass 16:9  gesendet wird und die aber nen 4:3 Film zeigen, dann hab ich ja links  und rechts bookends. Wieso habe ich die auf dem TV, aber nicht auf dem  Monitor, wenn es der Receiver doch so ausgibt??? Laut PRAD scheint er es  ja das 4:3 nach 16:9 zu verzerren.


----------



## Birnenmann (9. April 2015)

OK, scheint wohl von den damaligen Nutzern dieses Threads keiner mehr den Thread abboniert zu haben, schade.


----------

